# chi sau in Hung Gar?



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

My classmates and I noticed many similarities between the Wing Chun and Hung Gar styles.  They seem to "flow" very similarly in some cases and I wanted to pose a question to any Hung Gar practitioners out there.  Is Chi Sau present in Hung Gar?  I also ask this because of the legend (possibly folklore) of the marriage between Hung Hei Gwun and Fong Wing Chun.

I was also curious to know how much (if any) one art was influenced by the other.

Thanx!


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 11, 2003)

Correction:  My mistake, Fong Wing Chun shouldn't be confused with Yim Wing Chun, founder of Wing Chun gung fu.  Sorry


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Chi Saou is going to be very similar in many systems of kung fu. I don't really see the similarities of hung gar and wing chun except maybe only in the chi saou played. 
Enlighten me on what similarities you see between the two. I'm not extremely versed in either.

7sm


----------



## don bohrer (Dec 6, 2003)

My experience with Chi Saou in Hung Gar comes from these forms: Arrow Hand, Palm Blossum, and Butterfly Hand. I haven't started other forms yet so my experience is only from these forms. Hungs Chi Saou is primitive but effective. My teacher has commented many times that Wing Chun is the hemorrhoid of Hung Gar. I hope to understand that statement when I start learning Wing Chun.

Don


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *My experience with Chi Saou in Hung Gar comes from these forms: Arrow Hand, Palm Blossum, and Butterfly Hand. I haven't started other forms yet so my experience is only from these forms.
> Don *



I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Your Chi Saou experience comes from your forms?

7sm


----------



## don bohrer (Dec 10, 2003)

7SM,

Ops... I was thinking Chi-na. The seizing, grabbing, tearing, and traps we explore in the forms are what I was thinking of. My brain just shuts off some time! I still get terms, spelling and concepts confused at times. 

don


----------



## HG1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Senfeng said:


> My classmates and I noticed many similarities between the Wing Chun and Hung Gar styles. They seem to "flow" very similarly in some cases and I wanted to pose a question to any Hung Gar practitioners out there. Is Chi Sau present in Hung Gar? I also ask this because of the legend (possibly folklore) of the marriage between Hung Hei Gwun and Fong Wing Chun.
> 
> I was also curious to know how much (if any) one art was influenced by the other. Thanx!


 
Both are Southern styles so there will be some similarities. Hung-Ga has some sensitivity drills but nothing like the chi sao Wing Chun does. Thats kind of their speciality. I believe Hung Hei Guen married a Crane stylist named Fong Wing Chun which was incorporated in the system. 

Both have well established fighting reputations. How much has one influenced the other I really don't know.


----------



## TenTigers (Sep 28, 2006)

Hung Hei-Guen married Fong Wing Chun...in a movie.
Hung-Ga has many drills that are very similar to chi-sao. The name is different, we call it kiu-sao-bridge hands, but the essence is the same. Po-tay-to, po-tah-to. The 12 Bridges are all about sensitivity and reaction to various bridge energies. Nothing mysterious as most would have you think.


----------



## funnytiger (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm also curious as to what similarities you see between Hung Ga and Wing Chun. I don't really see any... ?_?


----------



## TenTigers (Sep 28, 2006)

look at the short bridges, yee ji kim yeung ma, jiew gang sao, fook sao, pak-sao, etc. It's all in there. Many similarities with Wing Chun, SPM, and Fukien Bak Hok P'ai.


----------



## HG1 (Oct 8, 2006)

TenTigers said:


> Hung Hei-Guen married Fong Wing Chun...in a movie.


Ok...there is no historical documenation of Hung Hei-Guen's existence so we will never really know the facts.


----------

